# Newbie to MTL



## Worskos (29/7/22)

Hi Everyone

Was a smoker many years ago, started vaping - That went well for about 5 years. 
I then started cigarettes again. 
Now I'm back on the vape again. 

Last time I vaped, it was all about the sub-ohm and clouds etc. 

I decided that this time, I want to do MTL. 
So, I went and bought a Vaporesso Osmall kit. 
I bought 50mg nic salts juice - Never had this before

Problem: I feel no throat hit at all and 50mg is the highest they had. 
Is this normal?

Also, how long can I expect one of these refillable pods to last?
Any advice on getting the max longevity out of it?


Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/7/22)

Hi @Worskos 

Nic Salt is not going to give you the throat hit that freebase nic will. Try switching over to 12-18mg freebase MTL juice and even opt for something with mint/menthol/ice to increase the effect.

If you are not into fruity iced juice, get a good tobacco MTL juice.

@ivc_mixer and @JacoF can help you fine tune flavors from their arsenal of juices and even help with a custom juice if you want.

Try and keep your ohms to above 0.8 and your power below 25W for the MTL experience (which the Osmall will provide).

As for the longevity on pods, that is subjective to each vaper's usage of a device. If you are going to chain vape it all day long, it is not going to last you a week. If you are going to use it like you did stinkies and stick to the routine of certain times and places, then it should last you quite a bit. Unfortunately on stock coils/pods it is also hit and miss based on the quality control at time of production, one batch of coils can last you two weeks where another batch can last you two days. It will be trial and error until you get into a rhythm. 

And most of all, well done on the transition from stinkies and good luck with the journey to stay off them. You got this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Worskos (29/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Hi @Worskos
> 
> Nic Salt is not going to give you the throat hit that freebase nic will. Try switching over to 12-18mg freebase MTL juice and even opt for something with mint/menthol/ice to increase the effect.
> 
> ...



Thanks
This is the weirdest thing - I am literally eating a bran muffin while reading this and replying 

When I saw 50mg - I expected my throat to be blown away because when I last vaped, I used to go for 3mg but that was on sub-ohm
I went into this with zero knowledge of how salts work. 

Thanks for the suggestion of going freebase - I'll give that a try. 

What eats into a coil's life more when it comes to type of juice? What typically would wear the coil down more between salts and freebase?


Thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/7/22)

Worskos said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Was a smoker many years ago, started vaping - That went well for about 5 years.
> I then started cigarettes again.
> ...


I agree 100% with @DarthBranMuffin, nic salts will not give you a throat hit as it was not designed to do so, it was made with intention to avoid throat hit. What may help is if you get a mixture of say 90% salts and 10% freebase, so you can still vape high nic, but you will also get a throat hit. If you want, I can PM you with more info and help out if needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/7/22)

Worskos said:


> Thanks
> This is the weirdest thing - I am literally eating a bran muffin while reading this and replying
> 
> When I saw 50mg - I expected my throat to be blown away because when I last vaped, I used to go for 3mg but that was on sub-ohm
> ...


Salts and freebase nic does not necessarily wear down a coil, though freebase will affect it more than salts, but it's more the amount of sweetener that does that. Unfortunately with commercial juices you will never know how much sweetener is added until you vape it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Worskos (29/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Salts and freebase nic does not necessarily wear down a coil, though freebase will affect it more than salts, but it's more the amount of sweetener that does that. Unfortunately with commercial juices you will never know how much sweetener is added until you vape it.



Thanks
So is it safe to say that a tobacco flavored juice should not have the same effect on a coil as something fruit-like. 
My reason for being so pedantic is I really just want something that lasts & requires as little effort as possible.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Worskos (29/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I agree 100% with @DarthBranMuffin, nic salts will not give you a throat hit as it was not designed to do so, it was made with intention to avoid throat hit. What may help is if you get a mixture of say 90% salts and 10% freebase, so you can still vape high nic, but you will also get a throat hit. If you want, I can PM you with more info and help out if needed.



Thanks
I'm gonna head over to the vape shop and get a 12mg MTL juice and see where that leaves me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Worskos (29/7/22)

The strange thing is - I also have one of those Vuse epod jobbies with 5% nic salts and that gives me a decent throat hit. 
I'm not sure what 5% equates to in terms of mg though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/7/22)

Worskos said:


> The strange thing is - I also have one of those Vuse epod jobbies with 5% nic salts and that gives me a decent throat hit.
> I'm not sure what 5% equates to in terms of mg though


5% is 50mg/ml. Some salts are smooth and others are a bit harsh. Also I think some vuse products are a mix of freebase and salts giving an extra bit of throat hit. 
What I do is go for the highest nic juice available. If I'm not happy I can dilute it. And if I can't get it in the highest I up the nic content. I also have a 10ml 36mg nic as a daily carry. I can drip a few drops in my tank/RTA/ RDA/pod etc. As the day goes on when I need that extra kick. 

I don't really care what the juice tastes like except when it's a crap juice as long as I vape and not smoke. I vape flavourless too sometimes so if you into flavour and when I run out of juice or something went wrong I vape the 36mg/ml nic neat On low heat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Worskos (29/7/22)

Resistance said:


> 5% is 50mg/ml. Some salts are smooth and others are a bit harsh. Also I think some vuse products are a mix of freebase and salts giving an extra bit of throat hit.
> What I do is go for the highest nic juice available. If I'm not happy I can dilute it. And if I can't get it in the highest I up the nic content. I also have a 10ml 36mg nic as a daily carry. I can drip a few drops in my tank/RTA/ RDA/pod etc. As the day goes on when I need that extra kick.
> 
> I don't really care what the juice tastes like except when it's a crap juice as long as I vape and not smoke. I vape flavourless too sometimes so if you into flavour and when I run out of juice or something went wrong I vape the 36mg/ml nic neat On low heat



Thanks

So I found out that the juice I have is a 50/50 PG-VG ratio 
As for the Vuse - The only info I could find regarding the ratio is that it's "medium"
This may not even mean anything if it doesn't translate into having an effect on throat-hit - I'm just trying to figure this all out. 

Taste is also something I don't give too much thought into - I just want throat hit and to be off cigarettes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/7/22)

Worskos said:


> Thanks
> So is it safe to say that a tobacco flavored juice should not have the same effect on a coil as something fruit-like.
> My reason for being so pedantic is I really just want something that lasts & requires as little effort as possible.


It depends on the ingredients used. For example, FA Oakwood is a very dark juice and may affect a coil more than for example FA Burley.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (29/7/22)

Worskos said:


> Thanks
> 
> So I found out that the juice I have is a 50/50 PG-VG ratio
> As for the Vuse - The only info I could find regarding the ratio is that it's "medium"
> ...


OK my way is unorthodox. I drop about 4-6drops in a 12mg/ml juice and half a pod in a 3mg/ml pod. Or go straight for 18 to 24 MG freebase juice. 
You can however mix nic salts and freebase to get that extra bit of throat hit from salts, but if your vaping a 50% salt juice it might get a bit trancey if you add too much freebase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/7/22)

I've used cloud corporation nic twice in a row without issue. Before that I used scrawny gecko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worskos (3/8/22)

Hi All
So I went and bought 12mg freebase juice (50/50 PG/VG)

Still no throat hit at all. 
Maybe 20+ years of Stuyvesant Filter has made my throat impervious to my vaping attempts. 

Next stop - 18mg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31 (3/8/22)

Worskos said:


> Hi All
> So I went and bought 12mg freebase juice (50/50 PG/VG)
> 
> Still no throat hit at all.
> ...


And get something with ice, that also gives a nice throat hit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (3/8/22)

Worskos said:


> Hi All
> So I went and bought 12mg freebase juice (50/50 PG/VG)
> 
> Still no throat hit at all.
> ...



hi @Worskos 

I was a heavy Rothmans blue smoker 

when I started Vaping I found 18mg and 24mg did the trick
you might not find many of those so you might have to add some nicotine to the 12mg to make it a bit stronger

start Slow and go careful but when you find the right strength you will be satisfied

then you can slowly reduce the strength over the months ahead 

I’m now on about 9-12mg on most of my vapes (MTL)

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Worskos (3/8/22)

Munro31 said:


> And get something with ice, that also gives a nice throat hit



Thanks
I bought a lemon mint flavor juice, the mint is nice and does give a very slight tickle but I really want a big throat hit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Worskos (3/8/22)

Silver said:


> hi @Worskos
> 
> I was a heavy Rothmans blue smoker
> 
> ...



Thanks
I don't see myself going back to cigs so the nicotine I am getting is doing the job - I just wanna feel the punch in my throat lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Worskos (3/8/22)

One thing I will say though - I don't remember sub-ohming to be this flavorful. 
The flavour with MTL is really vivid...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Worskos (3/8/22)

Does anyone perhaps know where Vapour Mountain is located now?
I took a walk over from my work in Brackenfell to where I thought they were but they have moved.


----------



## Silver (3/8/22)

Worskos said:


> Does anyone perhaps know where Vapour Mountain is located now?
> I took a walk over from my work in Brackenfell to where I thought they were but they have moved.



Have a look here @Worskos 





Contact Us - Vapour Mountain







vapourmountain.co.za





On the issue of wanting a throat punch, don't worry, I know the feeling
Even now - 9 years later - I still crave that throat punch - albeit a bit less than when I started.

Good strong tobacco with menthol at 9-12mg on a good MTL tank with a 0.8 ish ohm coil and about 20 Watts - thats my sweet spot
Fruity menthol juice too - but the tobaccoes I vape punch a bit harder.

I tried nic salts too but they were no good for throat hit on the inhale

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Worskos (3/8/22)

Silver said:


> Have a look here @Worskos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks - Yeah, that's the address I went to - It's a 2 min walk from where I work.........They are no longer there though. 
I'm gonna get my hands on an 18mg freebase and see where that leaves me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/8/22)

Worskos said:


> Thanks - Yeah, that's the address I went to - It's a 2 min walk from where I work.........They are no longer there though.
> I'm gonna get my hands on an 18mg freebase and see where that leaves me.




@Worskos 
Check out this address:





Contact Us - New Lab Industries







newlab.co.za





I think this is their new lab for juice making

Maybe they havent updated it on their Vapour Mountain website

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Worskos (4/8/22)

Hi All
So I went and got an 18mg (50/50 PG/VG) juice

This is doing the trick, can feel it hitting the throat nicely, even on the exhale. 


Thanks a lot everyone for your help.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

